# Installing aPAC-NIS1 in my 05 altima sl (bose 6cd)



## arte.et.labore (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey all long time since I've been here but I'm on my 2nd nissan now (2005 altima 2.5 sl) and wanted to get iPod capability without replacing my head unit. After doing some research I decided on ordering the aPAC-NIS1 from Amazon.

It came today and I thought I'd put together a little slideshow for all the other car noobs out there like me who don't know a thing about this stuff. Also I'm hoping people who searched for how to do this (as I did) there were some general tutorials I found on the various nissan forums but none with pictures and I'm a little cautious... so here we go.

Here's my console and the product (I've read about people hating the woodgrain interior, I happen to like it!):









Pop off the bezel surrounding the heating/ac knobs from the bottom - pulling straight out from both sides works well.
There are four black screws securing the knobs to the frame, so undo those and pull the knobs out and to the side ...

















Next you need to pop off the vents and center storage compartment, all one piece similar to the knob bezel - just wiggle it a bit and pull it out.









Undo the four bronze screws holding the head unit cradle to the frame and pull it out.









Here is the back of the head unit and the available connections









Familiarize yourself with the cables included with the aPAC-NIS1, they are analogous and (I assumed before starting) we'll be unplugging something from the back of the head unit and just putting it in the female ends here and connecting up the male ends of the aPAC-NIS1 to the back of the head unit.









Removing the 2 headers from the back of the head unit and preparing to insert them into the female ends of the aPAC-NIS1 adapter - if they fit, you picked the correct ones.









Connected the aPAC-NIS1 headers, now time to plug the male end into the back of the head unit









I shaved the aPAC-NIS1 into a little cavity to the right of the head unit between the center console and the glove box, then fished the audio cable from Aux 1 down through the gap and out into the passenger's footspace









Firing it up before putting everything back together - after selecting SAT the head unit went to XM channel 1 and the iPod audio came through fine (I assume that I'd have to select ch-002 for Aux 2 on the iPAC-NIS1).









Everything reconnected and yahoo, iPod connectivity on the stock head unit!









I hope someone finds this helpful.:woowoo:


----------



## ahwood23 (Jan 8, 2011)

*Thanks!*

I know this is 3 months after you posted this, but I was just looking for this exact info the other day, and it helped me greatly as I installed the same aPAC-NIS1 into my 05 Altima SL. Was a little bit nervous before I saw your pics, but you gave very clear step by step instructions, and now I'm listening to tunes from my phone every day for my commute, gotta love streaming Pandora! Thanks again!


----------

